# General > Sport >  Wick Amateur Swimmers At Thurso Mini Meet

## NewsBot

Sport.Caithness.Org has posted the following article:

*Wick Amateur Swimmers At Thurso Mini Meet*


Thirty seven members of Wick Amateur Swimming Club competed recently in the Thurso Mini Meet.  This meet is for 8-12 year olds.  ... [Read Full Article]

----------

